# Do heated socks really work?



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

I was just wondering if they work because I have never known anyone who has them.
Thanks. Nate


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

had a pair when I was a teenager no they did not work. dont know if the ones made today are any different


----------



## tim611golf (Dec 16, 2008)

No they don't. I had a pair a few years ago that would barely get warm at best.


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

The ones I had worked a couple times and that was it ukey:


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

nnnooooo


----------



## GPtimes2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll assume all the no's are for the socks that use a small "D" size battery and only heat the toes of the sock. They won't due what most people need or want.
There are some that work VERY well. Check out the thunderbolt socks. They have choice of batteries (the 11v lithium-ion are best), and heat the entire bottom of the foot. They'll run a couple hundred with shipping, but the WILL do what you need and want. I posted about these a couple of times, and don't ussually plug a product (to each his own), but these are worth the money. If your like me and bought several hundred worth of boots and socks just to end up with cold feet, these are worthy of a look.
www.thunderboltsocks.com


----------



## xm15e2m4 (Aug 3, 2008)

I farmer I know got a pair for Christmas one year. He put the batteries in them and stuck them in a drawer. 

Next year he goes goose hunting and decides to take a nap after a while. When he wakes up one of his legs are numb and the other feels fine. He started trying to get the guys to take him to the hospital, thinking he had a stroke.

Turns out one of the socks quit working due to some corroded batteries.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't know about the socks BUT heated insoles do work. The ones I have are rechargeable and there pricey ..but they do work very well


----------



## CactusJuice (Mar 15, 2008)

I've got a pair that take the D cell and warm the toes. As you sit in your stand and wait until your feet start to get cold, then put in the batteries, I think they work just a tad, but it doesn't seem to last, in my opinion, but it's what they recommend doing. And the toughest part is trying to undo all your layers to get to your socks to hook the battery up.

And don't make the mistake I did when I first got them...trying to walk a lot during shotgun season while wearing them. The wires will rub your toes raw and make it really uncomfortable to walk in them. Only try them if stand or blind hunting and don't have far to walk.


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*Linky?*



vonottoexperien said:


> I don't know about the socks BUT heated insoles do work. The ones I have are rechargeable and there pricey ..but they do work very well


Would you have a link?

Thanks.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

With anything electric like socks, gloves, or a vest, you need to take a look at where the heat strips are in the garment and how much area they cover. They sound good in theory but when you see the electric element is a single thin strip that provides very little coverage, you're better off just buying the chemical handwarmer packets and going with them. They're cheaper and probably more effective.


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*Nope*



freebird052802 said:


> I was just wondering if they work because I have never known anyone who has them.
> Thanks. Nate



Not for me. Have 2 pair in the garage that didnt do a thing for me.--JP


----------



## lampasashunter (Mar 2, 2007)

I had a pair. Wore them once and never put them on again. They were the D-cell battery type.


----------



## buckmadness75 (Nov 23, 2008)

i have a pr and the are not any good, wool socks and sock liner with toastie toes work great.


----------



## sp_hunter (Nov 18, 2008)

no... they dont work.


----------



## ElleT (Jan 3, 2015)

I’ve been trying a few different socks out and the wool blends seem to work well and there are some with wicking capabilities like SmartWool which are good at keeping your feet warm. I’m planning on trying out the heated insoles which seem to be pretty good. I have found a good comparison article on google about different types of socks and heated socks to check out too. http://yonderist.com/heated-socks-buyers-guide/


----------

